# Looking for Model 3 benchmark data



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I use the EPA roll down metrics to generate performance curves for mph vs MPG. So far, the EPA has listed "Long Range Model 3" and "Long Range AWD Model 3" metrics but they need calibration benchmark data to correct for unknowns.

What I need are user benchmarks, 10 miles (16 km) at a constant speed with the watts/mi (or mi/kWh) along with the temperature. BTW, I can handle metric as well as SAE units. The 10 miles should be either on a circular route (i.e. a by-pass loop around town) or two, opposite direction runs at the same speed. This takes out most of the elevation and wind effects. In an ideal world, temperatures above 50 F (10 C) make it easier for me.

Based on the preliminary chart data, three speeds are needed:

~25-40 mph - this helps identify the fixed overhead, the kWh expended with car rolling
~45-55 mph - this covers the middle of the high speed range
~65-85 mph - this covers the upper hight speed range
I can then adjust the curves to more accurately match the car's true performance over all speed ranges. Having the chart, we'll have a guide to handle maximum range conditions for:

"Long Range Model 3"
"Long Range AWD Model 3"
I found a table of ranges at: https://teslike.com/range/

Updated chart:









It looks like the vehicle overhead is in the 700-800W range.

Bob Wilson


----------

